# General > Music >  The Show Must Go On

## The Music Monster

If you haven't already bought your tickets for this, get some soon!

The Show Must Go On is a re-imagining of classic show tunes that have been shaped into two new stories.  It is being performed by The Music Monsterlings and The Music Monsterettes, with accompaniment by the Caithness Orchestra.  100% of all the ticket sales will go to Wick RNLI, as well as 100% of all raffle sales.  So, as well as having an evening of fantastic entertainment you will also be helping a very worthwhile local charity.

Choir members and parents have donated great raffle prizes, and thanks to local businesses we also have:

"Flower Of Scotland" Paperweight from Caithness Glass (Friday Night Raffle Prize)
2 tickets for Dunnet Bay Distillery Tour (Friday Night Raffle Prize)
£5 voucher from Pets At Home (Friday Night Raffle Prize)
2 Adults and 1 Car Return on the Hamnavoe Ferry (Saturday Night Raffle Prize)
2 vouchers from Caithness Sea Coast (Saturday Night Raffle Prize)
£25 Gift Voucher from Caithness Flagstone (Saturday Night Raffle Prize)

And maybe a few more to announce...

The Show is on at 7pm on Friday (18th) and Saturday (19th).  Tickets are £5 (£3 Concession) and are available either from Cameo Jewellers or direct from myself.  You can read all about it here.

----------


## The Music Monster

The time is now, the day is here!

----------

